# What is this part??



## corwin323 (4 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm fairly new to DIY maintenance. I obtained a Chilton's for my 2014 Nissan Versa SV 1.6L about a month ago and have explored a few of the assemblies, done some cleaning, and performed some minor repairs. The assembly I'm most familiar with is the air intake system, because I've had to disassemble it partially to view other parts of the engine.

I've been trying to identify a particular part of the intake system. On the hose between the engine air filter housing and the throttle body (throttle chamber) there is a black box fitted. The black box has a hose coming out leading directly into the engine, as far as I can tell. It enters just behind the oil cap.

I've included two pictures; both have the part circled in green. First is a photo of the part and its surroundings (the hose which leads near the oil cap is shown disconnected from the black box). The other is a diagram from parts.nissanusa.com, of the assembly: "AIR CLEANER. HR16DE<201106 - 201208>". I've tried following the part number listed there (16578), but I'm only led to the hose that connects the air filter housing to the throttle chamber. 

Thanks in advance for any assistance. This isn't mission-critical, but more a nagging curiosity. Happy to be joining your community here and looking forward to learning more!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's a resonator, it tunes the intake airflow and on some models prevents weird intake noises under certain throttle conditions.


----------



## corwin323 (4 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> It's a resonator, it tunes the intake airflow and on some models prevents weird intake noises under certain throttle conditions.


Ah, that makes sense! Thank you very much!

So, the tubing between the resonator and the engine (disconnected in the above photo) is just a vacuum/air hose?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep. But the plumbing is for the PCV, it just feeds into the intake at the same place as the resonator. You can't disconnect it, your PCV system will quit working. You'll end up either blowing oil or with a crank full of gasoline fumes.


----------

